# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] NVIDIA Hybrid SLI : une avancée réelle

## Doc TB

Lorsque le service marketing d'un constructeur nous abreuve de pseudo-innovations sans intérêt, nous ne manquons pas de ricaner bêtement. À l'inverse, de réelles trouvailles méritent d'être accueillies comme il se doit. Aujourd'hui, nous allons donc parler de l'Hybrid SLI de NVIDIA. Inventé à la sortie d’un donjon obscur par un ingénieur lvl 50 équipé d'un heaume de bon sens +10, d'un plastron perspicacité +5 et de gantelets de lucidité, cette technologie représente un pas en avant dans le fonctionnement du sous-système graphique des PC actuels.
 Pour fonctionner, l’Hybrid SLI nécessite une carte mère dotée d’un IGP (chipset avec cœur graphique intégré) ainsi qu’une carte graphique externe au format PCI Express standard. L’avantage est alors double :

Dans les applications ne nécessitant pas de grosses performances graphiques (en clair, tout sauf les jeux), la carte graphique externe est désactivée et l’affichage ne passe que par l’IGP. Avantage : la consommation électrique, la dissipation thermique et les nuisances sonores baissent significativement.Dans les jeux, la carte graphique externe reprend la main, et se voit même épaulée par l’IGP (dans la limite de ses faibles capacités) afin d’offrir les meilleures performances possibles. De la même façon que deux cartes graphiques pouvaient fonctionner en SLI, cette fois, c’est donc la carte graphique et l’IGP qui s’assisteront. 
 La technologie Hybrid SLI sera intégrée dans toutes les cartes graphiques NVIDIA de nouvelle génération (série 9000) ainsi que dans les chipsets nForce 780a, nForce 750a et plus récents.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## tarbanrael

C'est vraiment trop top! Je m'en pamerai presque! ::P: 
Bon treve de garlouzettes,  cette uber technologie sera t'elle sortie pour l'achat de mon nouveau PC en mars?  ::wub::  ::wub:: 
(et puis moi je voudrais rien dire mais vu les caracteristiques de l'ingenieur c'est un ingenieur Ad&D et les systemes de D20, comme vous nous le rabachez tout le temps dans le journal, ca n'a pas que des avantages!)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

pfff... on se croirait au temps de 3dfx...

----------


## super-kanard

Un peu comme l'Hybrid Crossfire quoi  :;): 

cf
http://www.hardware.fr/html/news/?date=13-12-2007#9286
http://www.matbe.com/actualites/2214...fire-x-hybrid/


En tout cas c'est une bonne chose, pour les portables surtout, où le gain de perfs et d'autonomie sera significatif, puis dans nos pc fixes bouffeurs de watts, qui feront peut-être un poil moins mal à notre facture EDF.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Ma question est peut être d'une relative idiotie mais je me demande :

Donc sous XP, l'Hybrid SLI j'en vois tout de suite l'intéret ! Ma GeForce fait dodo au profit de la puce embarquée et quand je surfe sur le net et elle s'éveille quand je lance un jeu...pas de souci !

Mais pour les PC qui tournent sous Vista, est-ce que dans ce cas là la puce graphique embarquée suffit à gérer les effets visuels de l'OS ?

Parce que si l'Hybrid SLI est mis en place mais que sous Vista la puce embarquée est gaulée comme une vodoo 3 2000 et qu'il faut utiliser la carte graphique externe pour afficher la transparence de l'horloge, l'intéret me parait d'un coup très limité, non ? Les gains sonores et électriques sont pas gagnés dans ce cas là...

(soyez indulgent, j'ai essayé d'être clair, si, si ! ::unsure:: )

----------


## sigzegv

Je vois pas ou est l'inovation puisque 3Dfx fesait deja ca et comme NVidia a racheté 3dfx, je me demande si la star se déclarant inventeur de la techno aurai pas simplement piqué dans les dossiers technique des archives.  ::mellow::

----------


## Tromzy

> pfff... on se croirait au temps de 3dfx...


C'est exactement ce que j'allais dire. Une carte pour la 2D, et une pour la 3D.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Ma question est peut être d'une relative idiotie mais je me demande :
> 
> Donc sous XP, l'Hybrid SLI j'en vois tout de suite l'intéret ! Ma GeForce fait dodo au profit de la puce embarquée et quand je surfe sur le net et elle s'éveille quand je lance un jeu...pas de souci !
> 
> Mais pour les PC qui tournent sous Vista, est-ce que dans ce cas là la puce graphique embarquée suffit à gérer les effets visuels de l'OS ?
> 
> Parce que si l'Hybrid SLI est mis en place mais que sous Vista la puce embarquée est gaulée comme une vodoo 3 2000 et qu'il faut utiliser la carte graphique externe pour afficher la transparence de l'horloge, l'intéret me parait d'un coup très limité, non ? Les gains sonores et électriques sont pas gagnés dans ce cas là...
> 
> (soyez indulgent, j'ai essayé d'être clair, si, si !)


N'importe quel puce DX9 permet de profiter de Aero sous Vista, et les carte mères dont on parle intègrent apparament des dérivés de GeForce 7 qui sont DX9 donc nul besoin de la carte principale sur le bureau  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je vois pas ou est l'inovation puisque 3Dfx fesait deja ca et comme NVidia a racheté 3dfx, je me demande si la star se déclarant inventeur de la techno aurai pas simplement piqué dans les dossiers technique des archives.


pas à ma connaissance. 
Dans le cas de NVIDIA la carte non utilisée n'est pas mise au repos mais est totalement désactivée, ventilo y compris. Le courant ne lui parvient plus.
Avec la 3DFX, la Voodoo n'était pas utilisée mais elle était alimentée en courant et fonctionnat normalement sauf qu'elle ne calculait rien.

----------


## Tromzy

Dans ce cas-là, vaut mieux une unique bonne grosse carte 3D qui s'underclocke en mode 2D (baisse des fréquences, du voltage, voire désactivation du ventilo etc.), non ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Dans ce cas-là, vaut mieux une unique bonne grosse carte 3D qui s'underclocke en mode 2D (baisse des fréquences, du voltage, voire désactivation du ventilo etc.), non ?


Une grosse carte 3D underclockée en mode 2D consommera toujours nettement plus qu'un IGP

----------


## Tromzy

OK, merci pour la précision.  :;):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> N'importe quel puce DX9 permet de profiter de Aero sous Vista, et les carte mères dont on parle intègrent apparament des dérivés de GeForce 7 qui sont DX9 donc nul besoin de la carte principale sur le bureau


merci de l'info ! ::): 
Des CM qui intègrent une GeForce 7 ? Mais moi c'est ma carte graphique externe la GeForce 7600 ! ::cry::

----------


## Tromzy

Ouais enfin GeForce 7, ça signifie aussi 7300 hein...

----------


## Zepolak

Euh... Ça existait pas plus ou moins déjà ??

Quand j'ai acheté mon PC en septembre, y avait déjà sur le marché des portables proposant deux cartes graphique selon ce modèle (un chipset et une vraie carte)... 

M'enfin, c'était ptêtre géré niveau logiciel alors ?
Hein, dites ?

----------


## fefe

> Une grosse carte 3D underclockée en mode 2D consommera toujours nettement plus qu'un IGP


N'est ce pas plutot du a un retard technologique dans leurs capacite a avoir du power management on die, et d'eteindre les blocs fonctionnels inactifs ?

Non a la pace on met un gros CPU et un petit CPU, et on switch entre les 2 a la demande. C'est une bonne idee oui, ca m'etonne meme que ca n'ait pas ete fait plus tot, mais cela me surprendrait que ce soit une solution perenne. Parce que je vois mal Nvidia ne pas ameliorer le power management de leur gros GPUs et eventuellement arriver au meme resultat d'ici quelques annees avec 1 seul gros GPU (surtout que vu le degre de symetrie dans un GPU il y a vraiment pas mal de transistors qui peuvent etre eteints sans affecter la fonctionnalite).

----------


## Nono

L'idée est bonne.
Le problème c'est que rares sont ceux qui ont IGP + CG.

Les joueurs et assembleurs ne voient pas l'intérêt des IGP, et les constructeurs visent un marché de gens qui ne touchent pas à leur machine. Au final ce sera rarement utilisé. A moins que les cartes mères soient de plus en plus munis par défaut d'IGP (c'est quand même pas vraiment le cas maintenant)

----------


## Erokh

> L'idée est bonne.
> Le problème c'est que rares sont ceux qui ont IGP + CG.
> 
> Les joueurs et assembleurs ne voient pas l'intérêt des IGP, et les constructeurs visent un marché de gens qui ne touchent pas à leur machine. Au final ce sera rarement utilisé. A moins que les cartes mères soient de plus en plus munis par défaut d'IGP (c'est quand même pas vraiment le cas maintenant)


C'est ce que je me disais aussi. Mais à la limite si la fonction apporte un réel plus, peut-être que les CM pour gamers intgreront plus facilement un IGP...

----------

